# **** Bump'in on the 4th ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Miss K and I went out to the east horse pasture to make a little noise for the fourth after we pigged down a couple nice thick steaks from the grill.

I have a bump fire stock for the M-4, so I stuck it on the old girl.

Now--- anyone that fires a bump fire for the first time has to get a smile on their face after they dump a full mag.

First pic--- Miss K dump'in a 20 round mag.

Second pic--- The smile ya get after bump fire'in a 20 round mag--- I'm just glad those things didn't fall out.LOL.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A great day indeed, I guess no prowlers survive long around your place.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks like she enjoyed herself Dave. I'd have still been looking for the brass.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Heck yeah!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Always thought about getting one for mine, but dont know if I could afford all the powder afterwards, lol

Sounds like a great way to celebrate the 4th also !!

and by the way, I bet you were just waiting for "those things" to fall out so you could help putting them back LMAO!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ain't touchin' that. And, that's the way it should be.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like you both had a good time. Deb was always a revolver girl till I showed her how fun a semi auto could be.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *YOU "OLD" MULE SKINNER--LOOKS LIKE YOU AND MISS K HAVE A GREAT TIME TOGETHER--CONGRATS ON HAVING FUN---LIFE IS GOOD*


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Cool! I need to get me a bump fire stock!


----------

